# round the corner



## mononoke

com traduïrieu la frase: _he dissapeared round the corner_.

Moltes gràcies!!!


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Jo diria: Va desapareixer al tombar la cantonada. 

Espera a veure altres opinions. 

Salut

Mei


----------



## News

Estic d'acord amb la traducció de la Mei, però la canviaria una mica:

"Va desaparéixer en tombar la cantonada."

Diria que la frase en anglès també té un error: "di*s*a*pp*eared" (amb una "s" i dues "p").

Fins ara!!


----------



## mononoke

desaparèixer va amb accent obert, però gràcies igualment!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Un altre verb, segons el to que s'hi vulgui donar, seria _esvair-se._

Salut!


----------



## panjabigator

Com os sembla la paraula racó per cantonada?  És ho mateix?


----------



## ernest_

No és el mateix. Un racó és un lloc apartat (normalment una cantonada, però no necessàriament).


----------



## panjabigator

Una altre cosa: va ser incorrecte usar "ho" en el sentit que havia utilitzat?  Vaig escriure  "és ho mateix" però tu vas escriure "el mateix."  No sé por qual raó vaig equivocar-me.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Sí, "ho" era incorrecte aquí, però per desgracia desconec la raó  
A veure si algú altre ho pot explicar...


----------



## avellanainphilly

ernest_ said:


> Hola,
> Sí, "ho" era incorrecte aquí, però per desgracia desconec la raó
> A veure si algú altre ho pot explicar...



Ho intentaré... 

"Ho" en català és un pronom neutre, que substitueix una frase:
- He vist [que la gent marxava corrents]
- Ho he vist 

En canvi, "ho" no és un article neutre com la paraula castellana "lo". Per això "lo mismo" en català és "el mateix"

siau


----------



## panjabigator

Ah ha!  Gràcies!


----------

